# ASSOB - The Australian Small Scale Offerings Board Limited



## Beeper (25 August 2008)

Hey all,

 Im just looking to find out if anyone has looked into or has invested in the small scale board ASSOB?  www.assob.com.au

There looks to be some good start up companies that are looking to list on a suitable stock exhange within a few years? Any of you have thoughts or dealings with this? 

cheers


----------



## Goldbug42 (25 August 2008)

Beeper said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Im just looking to find out if anyone has looked into or has invested in the small scale board ASSOB?  www.assob.com.au
> 
> ...




Hi Beeper,

Yes, I know several people who invest in companies listed on the ASSOB, my advise would be to investigate the company very carefully in the first instance and check out the directors of the companys board. I'm not sure if I can post an email address here, however I would be happy to have a chat to you about some companies in which I have invested and have intimate knowledge.


----------



## Beeper (25 August 2008)

PM Sent mate


----------



## ASSOBHunter (13 December 2008)

I would like to hear your views on ASSOB. There is a lot of bad mouthing from disgruntled issuers who were either over-sold on what ASSOB could do or perhaps they heard what they wanted to hear. Either way the ASSOB process and platform has some great features and great companies. It also has some companies who are struggling to get past the seed stage; all of which is normal since ASSOB's primary purpose is to show entrepreneurs the method of 20/12 investing from their known contacts and raising their companies profile for follow on early stage investing from angels. Would love to hear comments and help you dig deeper on any company - I have a great insight into what is going on with each and every company - I make it my job to know what is going on.  You might check out my profile on LinkedIn - Michael Cradock is the name.


----------

